# Question about metal crowds in Canada?



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

Good, bad?
I'm 15 now and planning to move there after uni and a few years of working.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 5, 2015)

Where in Canada? This is a huge country with many different cities. The metal crowd in Montreal is much more diverse than in Moose Factory.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

bostjan said:


> Where in Canada? This is a huge country with many different cities. The metal crowd in Montreal is much more diverse than in Moose Factory.



Calgary, Alberta in general.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh ok. I've spent a fair amount of time on the east side of Calgary. Calgary is a cool town, but doesn't have quite the metal scene other towns have. Still, it's a big enough scene to find a few good bands.


----------



## Lokasenna (Apr 5, 2015)

We had a really good scene 5-10 years ago, then it died out. I think it's been getting better lately, and I know Edmonton is doing pretty well too.


----------



## eyeswide (Apr 6, 2015)

Every scene is what you make of it. If you're not actively trying to improve it by promoting other bands and trying to bring people in to the scene, you have no reason or right to bitch about any scene.

My band Windy City Slaughter played Calgary at the Blind Beggar pub a few weeks ago. It was thrown together last minute because we were desperate for a gig after getting a show the night before in Edmonton. We played with a solo acoustic guy, a folk band and a pop punk band (and we headlined). Not only was there a pretty decent crowd for such a weird bill, all of the bands, the staff and the crowd were very supportive and nice people.

Scenes ebb and flow over time, but the more people that put work in, the better it will be for it.


----------



## metaljon (Apr 6, 2015)

bostjan said:


> Where in Canada? This is a huge country with many different cities. The metal crowd in Montreal is much more diverse than in Moose Factory.


The Montreal scene is phenomenal. Some of the best tech death being made today is coming out of Montreal.


----------



## TheKindred (Apr 6, 2015)

Your timeframe seems to be asking what the Metal scene will be like in 10 years...

Entire metal regimes have risen and fallen in that span.


----------



## noUser01 (Apr 6, 2015)

TheKindred said:


> Your timeframe seems to be asking what the Metal scene will be like in 10 years...
> 
> Entire metal regimes have risen and fallen in that span.



This.

And Canada is massive, man. The Vancouver scene has seen an incredible amount of changes in just the 4-5 years I've been a part of it. Toronto used to have an amazing local scene, then completely died, and is now gaining a bit more momentum. Quebec is great for metal but I personally wouldn't want to live there, heh. Things change a lot, but generally speaking Canada is not without our own fair share of metal.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 7, 2015)

bostjan said:


> Where in Canada? This is a huge country with many different cities. The metal crowd in Montreal is much more diverse than in Moose Factory.



I can confirm, there is an enormous amount of metal bands here in Montreal and a big metal community as a whole. I have no idea about the rest of Canada, though I imagine that there is a scene in Toronto too since a couple of great bands come from there.


----------



## btbg (Apr 10, 2015)

For what it's worth Calgarys metal scene is laughable.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 10, 2015)

From what I've seen, and comparing the many different countries I've lived in, the Canadian metal scene is generally pretty damn metal across the bigger cities. I'm not really invested in it, but just from what I see walking around, the people I know, and the couple of gigs and concerts I've been to, the Montreal metal scene is fantastic. Any sub-genre seems to have its own healthy scene in this city. It's an artsy place all around.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 11, 2015)

Montreal is ze best for sure in terms of people actually going out to shows and what not. But really it's what you make of it, you don't need to live in a city with a huge metal fanbase, just support local bands when possible and when a good show comes around go!


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 11, 2015)

TheKindred said:


> Your timeframe seems to be asking what the Metal scene will be like in 10 years...
> 
> Entire metal regimes have risen and fallen in that span.



This!
A genre known as Post-Djent will rule the world, in which only 75% of songs are stupid breakdowns compared to the 100% of what will in the future be known as Djerk-Djent .. I have foreseen it!

Also:


> I'm 15 now and planning to move there after uni and a few years of working.



Did you ever consider you may change your mind in that period? I mean there is a preeetty big difference in mindset from being 15 to 25.


----------



## Underworld (Apr 14, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Montreal is ze best for sure in terms of people actually going out to shows and what not. But really it's what you make of it, you don't need to live in a city with a huge metal fanbase, just support local bands when possible and when a good show comes around go!




I wouldn't say that about Montreal. Last time Stratovarius came only 150 persons were in the venue... There are a lot of nice Death Metal band in Montreal (and Quebec in general) but there are SO MANY BANDS that the scene is completely diluted. If the average person sees 10 shows per years, you don't expect each person to see the 200+ metal shows we host in Quebec City. 


When I started playing in the Quebec Metal scene it was easy for a local band to get 300+ crowds. Now, not so easy. The biggest bands would gather maybe 100-150. Hell, even the Contortionist/Revocation/Fallujah gathered about 200 persons. 

These are though times for metal.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 14, 2015)

Underworld said:


> I wouldn't say that about Montreal. [...]
> These are though times for metal.



It's all relative though. Could be much worse. Ottawa/Gatineau by comparison does much worse for metal shows, as far as I understand. Local bands are lucky if 50-100 people show up. Bigger bands/tours skip us entirely most of the time. Most common venue for shows here has a capacity of maybe 300.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 15, 2015)

Meanwhile in Rouyn-Noranda, we had a sold out show (about 400 people) for Origin over a year ago and some decent crowd for Suffocation and Kataklysm last year. But jump outside the death metal genre and the crowd size falls under 200 and even close to 100.

Its tough to predict a scene, and sometime there's scenes hidden outside of the major town. But I wouldn't tell anyone to move in Rouyn because as soon as you want to gig outside of the region, you're stuck at driving at least 7h to get to Montreal, the closest major town


----------



## Decipher (Apr 28, 2015)

The scene here has really gone up and down over the past few years. There are some decent bands here worth checking out. There are anywhere from 3-6 venues that regularly have metal shows. I don't really see much in the way of all-ages shows.


----------



## MrYakob (Apr 28, 2015)

TedEH said:


> It's all relative though. Could be much worse. Ottawa/Gatineau by comparison does much worse for metal shows, as far as I understand. Local bands are lucky if 50-100 people show up. Bigger bands/tours skip us entirely most of the time. Most common venue for shows here has a capacity of maybe 300.



^ This. Pains me to look at tour dates for any major tour that I see cause I know we'll get skipped. I know Montreal and TO are close enough if I want to see something badly but it's just not convenient. Post-Hardcore seems to rule the local scene around here from what I've seen.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 1, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> This!
> A genre known as Post-Djent will rule the world, in which only 75% of songs are stupid breakdowns compared to the 100% of what will in the future be known as Djerk-Djent .. I have foreseen it!
> 
> Also:
> ...


Hi, sorry for the late reply. Living in the outskirts+ a storm=no internet and a fried modem.

I thought my musical tastes might "grow" up a bit. But really, I listened to alternative music since I was 5. I doubt I'll get bored with it. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Spinedriver (May 10, 2015)

Just make sure you DON'T move to the Maritimes. The only 'major' concerts this year are the Scorpions and AC/DC. The last metal show that I've been to that wasn't just local bands was Lamb Of God in 2009.


----------



## DarthV (May 12, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> Just make sure you DON'T move to the Maritimes. The only 'major' concerts this year are the Scorpions and AC/DC. The last metal show that I've been to that wasn't just local bands was Lamb Of God in 2009.



Didn't go see In Flames in 2013? Or AIC last summer? Both were really good shows.

But yeah, maritime provinces just don't get many concerts of any sort.


----------



## Humbuck (May 12, 2015)

metaljon said:


> The Montreal scene is phenomenal. Some of the best tech death being made today is coming out of Montreal.



Can you give some examples?


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 12, 2015)

Alright, seems like I might think over moving to Canada. 
Do you think it it's more smart for me to stay here in Poland?
I'm exactly in the south-west part of the country. About 200km from Wroc&#322;aw.


----------



## stevexc (May 13, 2015)

Humbuck said:


> Can you give some examples?



Including some older bands (and being fuzzy on the definition of "tech death"): Beyond Creation, Quo Vadis, Cryptopsy, Neuraxis, Augury, and Kataklysm, plus Gorguts isn't from too far away.

OP, the Calgary scene isn't great, but in a few years it's anybody's guess. I know in the six or seven years I looked away the Edmonton scene kinda disappeared, it used to be thriving. There's definitely some solid local bands in the province, though. I can't think of any active Calgary ones off the top of my head, but there's more than a few solid Edmonton ones (The Noumenon, Sonorous Odium, Begrime Exemious, Gatekeeper, and Quietus spring to mind... and I keep wanting to add Dead Jesus but then I forget they broke up).


----------



## ovlott (May 14, 2015)

The Toronto metal scene is doing pretty well IMO. No shortage of hardcore bands or even metal in general. If you look within the GTA (Etobicoke, Mississauga, Markham, Scarborough, etc.) and even a bit East towards Oshawa, there is a good chance there is atleast 3-4 metal shows a week for local bands. If you're talking about going to see shows however, Then there is probably 2-3 BIG shows each month.

Regardless of where in Canada you move, you will have to put in work if you're expecting to play gigs and events and have people actually come out to them. Making a profit out of it is another story lol.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 16, 2015)

ovlott said:


> The Toronto metal scene is doing pretty well IMO. No shortage of hardcore bands or even metal in general. If you look within the GTA (Etobicoke, Mississauga, Markham, Scarborough, etc.) and even a bit East towards Oshawa, there is a good chance there is atleast 3-4 metal shows a week for local bands. If you're talking about going to see shows however, Then there is probably 2-3 BIG shows each month.
> 
> Regardless of where in Canada you move, you will have to put in work if you're expecting to play gigs and events and have people actually come out to them. Making a profit out of it is another story lol.



Do you think it's smarter to move to say Sweden or Norway, or even the US if I'll be able to? Or Canada?


----------



## TedEH (May 19, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> Do you think it's smarter to move to say Sweden or Norway, or even the US if I'll be able to? Or Canada?



This is probably not the opinion you're looking for, but the smartest thing to do is not to base your decision to move somewhere on the quality of metal crowds.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 19, 2015)

TedEH said:


> This is probably not the opinion you're looking for, but the smartest thing to do is not to base your decision to move somewhere on the quality of metal crowds.



I agree with you. But the thing is, the job I'm going for(as in, IT specialist or whatever)is really well paid and wanted now adays. So I can move anywhere I want to without the problem of finding a job.


----------



## TedEH (May 19, 2015)

I wouldn't make that assumption without doing some research. There are so many things that could be considered deciding factors in where you might want to live or work, and while it's not up to me to decide what takes priority for you, if you're asking for advice the best advice someone can give you is make sure you carefully calculate your priorities and don't make any assumptions. It's very possible that your particular branch of "IT or whatever" is not in demand or high paying everywhere you go.


----------



## stevexc (May 19, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I wouldn't make that assumption without doing some research. There are so many things that could be considered deciding factors in where you might want to live or work, and while it's not up to me to decide what takes priority for you, if you're asking for advice the best advice someone can give you is make sure you carefully calculate your priorities and don't make any assumptions. It's very possible that your particular branch of "IT or whatever" is not in demand or high paying everywhere you go.



+1 on this. 

OP - IT in Alberta sucks right now - the majority of companies based here are oil and gas, which just had a pretty substantial crash. A lot of guys I graduated with are having a lot of trouble finding work in Calgary, and I got lucky with my position. Coupled with the fact that Calgary's actually beating out Vancouver for highest rent in Canada... you're gonna need to do a lot of research when you're ready to look for somewhere. In general it's a good industry, but you're far from guaranteed a job.

My advice, make sure you've got a job on lockdown before committing. You're not gonna have a good time moving somewhere and hoping you can find work.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 21, 2015)

stevexc said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> OP - IT in Alberta sucks right now - the majority of companies based here are oil and gas, which just had a pretty substantial crash. A lot of guys I graduated with are having a lot of trouble finding work in Calgary, and I got lucky with my position. Coupled with the fact that Calgary's actually beating out Vancouver for highest rent in Canada... you're gonna need to do a lot of research when you're ready to look for somewhere. In general it's a good industry, but you're far from guaranteed a job.
> 
> My advice, make sure you've got a job on lockdown before committing. You're not gonna have a good time moving somewhere and hoping you can find work.



I know. Even now sometimes I go through jobs everywhere. I won't go in to a city without a job. But still, IT is kinda in high demand in some places so I decided I might as well make a thread now to find out some info.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 21, 2015)

stevexc said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> OP - IT in Alberta sucks right now - the majority of companies based here are oil and gas, which just had a pretty substantial crash. A lot of guys I graduated with are having a lot of trouble finding work in Calgary, and I got lucky with my position. Coupled with the fact that Calgary's actually beating out Vancouver for highest rent in Canada... you're gonna need to do a lot of research when you're ready to look for somewhere. In general it's a good industry, but you're far from guaranteed a job.
> 
> My advice, make sure you've got a job on lockdown before committing. You're not gonna have a good time moving somewhere and hoping you can find work.



Not to mention that no country will let you in to stay (permanently) if you don't have a specific purpose. (i.e. student, work, asylum, etc.) The amount of factors to consider before deciding to settle anywhere can be overwhelming. (Key word here is 'settle'. A lot of people move and just kind of waltz through, without much of an aim. That's fine too, and quite exciting, but different from actually settling and aiming for stability) Take this from someone who's had to move out of the country 4 times, and who's had to go around the system to remain in one place for long enough to go somewhere else.

With that said, if your job truly is in high demand (and you're 100% sure about it) in all the places you're looking at, the decision does become A LOT easier.


----------

